# Employer company changed name - need to update visa?



## kaybee1818 (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm working in SA on a spousal visa. My visa as it's printed says I have the right to work in the country as the spouse of XXXX (ID number) at XXXX company. 

My company recently went through a rebranding, and now has a new name - even though the company itself, and my position there, are exactly the same. Do I need to apply for a new visa or notify home affairs of the name change?


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,
I am not an expert but the only time i know you have to worry about the change of company name on your visa1 is when you have to renew your visa.
By that time, you will need to provide with the company New registration certificate and the Amendment to CIPC to confirm the change of company name.
But there is no harm to do so if you want but it is not necessary.

Cheers


----------



## kaybee1818 (Dec 18, 2014)

That's what I hoped, but it's nice to get confirmation! Thanks


----------

